# American Football



## Finbow88 (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone on here play in their national leagues? or follow an NFL team?


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

I record every game on sky sports and spend the rest of the week watching em. I tentatively support the Giants. You?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep! I'm #89 for the mighty Peterborough Saxons and (Unfortunately this season) a massive Cowboys fan! 










How about you?


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Not anymore !! played for 10 years in Leicester
I to record the games and watch at leisure, back in the day I supported LA Raiders, but I like to watch Seattle, Green Bay, and Bengals play.
I watch Swindon Storm play sometimes when they are at home, my head says you can still play your not to old, but my body tells me something different lol.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm playing in the Super Bowl this year.
OK maybe not.. but I was at the stadium this weekend.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Packers fan, go over to see them a couple of times a season


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

S12BOS said:


> Not anymore !! played for 10 years in Leicester
> I to record the games and watch at leisure, back in the day I supported LA Raiders, but I like to watch Seattle, Green Bay, and Bengals play.
> I watch Swindon Storm play sometimes when they are at home, my head says you can still play your not to old, but my body tells me something different lol.


Was that Leicester Falcons when you played? We had them in our division last year, not a bad side!

You only get one body, so I guess you have to listen to that


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Nick
I played for the Leicester Huntsmen from 1985 to 1995, 85 was when American football really first started to be played in the UK.

Yes 51 now although still fit and still have both knees in tact :lol:


----------

